

NextFlow: Sane CoffeeScript Flow Control - shanev
http://procbits.com/2012/06/28/nextflow-sane-coffeescript-flow-control/

======
zackzackzack
Why not just use the features of javascript? For async.js:

    
    
      async = require('async')
      arr = [(->),(->),(->)]
      aysnc.series.apply(this,arr)

------
MatthewPhillips
What is the appeal of these types of libraries over promises?

------
peterbraden
GOTO 5

